# Swedish: Hur mycket är hon? (klockan)



## El Patillas

Hej!

Jag är uppväxt i ett litet samhälle i Blekinge och där har klockan alltid varit en kvinna  
t.ex.
_-Hur mycket är hon?_
_-Hon är kvart över ett._

Blev bara lite nyfiken om man säger så på andra ställen i Sverige eller om det är ngt lokalt.
I Malmö hör jag det aldrig...

Tack på förhand!
-Elpa


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Elpa! Frågar du mig eller mina föräldrar vad klockan är, svarar vi automatiskt "*Hon* är...". Jag har alltid trott att man gjorde så i hela landet, men nu börjar man ju undra... Föräldrarna är också skåningar, om än inte från Lund.

Är båtar också feminina för dig, d.v.s. säger du *hon* istället för *den* om dem?

/Wilma


----------



## El Patillas

Hej Wilma!
Ja om det används i Lund så borde det ju användas i Malmö också, jag hör det inte så ofta bara...
Båtar...hmm. Faktiskt inte. Men det beror nog på att jag är landkrabba

I spanskan används ju ofta "hav" femenint _(la mar)_ av sjömän, medans alla andra säger _(el mar_). Det kanske är samma sak?

Min gura är dock en kvinna


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

El Patillas said:


> Min gura är dock en kvinna


Eh, hmmm, va? Gura? Va e de? 

/Wilma


----------



## El Patillas

hehe, gitarr! musikerslang antagligen


----------



## Svenske_tjommen

Jag kan meddela att man även uppe i (uppi) Norrbotten säger "hon är..." när man talar om vad klockan är.


----------



## Motard

Hemma i småland (den norra delen, där man nästintill talar östgötska) säger vi hon om klockan.
Dessutom brukar folk utifrån kommentera vårt sätt att benämna nästan allt annat med "han". 
Till exempel bilen eller hissen är  alltid manliga. "Vad långsamt han går, hissen" Men det kanske man gör på annat håll också?


----------



## El Patillas

Svenske_tjommen said:


> Jag kan meddela att man även uppe i (uppi) Norrbotten säger "hon är..." när man talar om vad klockan är.


 
Jo, men då måste det ju vara så över hela sverige...





Motard said:


> Dessutom brukar folk utifrån kommentera vårt sätt att benämna nästan allt annat med "han".
> Till exempel bilen eller hissen är alltid manliga. "Vad långsamt han går, hissen" Men det kanske man gör på annat håll också?


 
Hmm, hissen skulle nog bli "den" för mig.
Men bilen blir nog ofta manlig:
_"Fan va slö han är!"_

MEN,_ "LYSSNA på henne, hon spinner ju som en katt"_ (bilen)
Jag vet inte, det blir ju lite mer kärleksfullt/poetiskt att säga "henne". 
Hmmm... Tycker jag det för att jag är kille?? 
*Wilma*, hur skulle du ha sagt? "*Han* spinner som en katt?"
__


----------



## María Madrid

El Patillas said:


> Jag vet inte, det blir ju lite mer kärleksfullt/poetiskt att säga "henne".
> Hmmm... Tycker jag det för att jag är kille??


I väntan på Wilmas svar vill jag bara påminna dig om att tjejer inte brukar bli kära i sina bilar och inte heller brukar vi prata kärleksfullt om maskiner. Skor däremot...

Och visst säger man "hur mycket är hon" i Sthlm, men det är ju vanligare med det. Saludos,


----------



## El Patillas

María Madrid said:


> I väntan på Wilmas svar vill jag bara påminna dig om att tjejer inte brukar bli kära i sina bilar och inte heller brukar vi prata kärleksfullt om maskiner. Skor däremot...
> 
> Och visst säger man "hur mycket är hon" i Sthlm, men det är ju vanligare med det. Saludos,


 
Haha, ja det kanske ligger nåt i det
Ganska intressant språk...
Saludos!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

María Madrid said:


> I väntan på Wilmas svar vill jag bara påminna dig om att tjejer inte brukar bli kära i sina bilar och inte heller brukar vi prata kärleksfullt om maskiner. Skor däremot...


Hehe, hade jag haft en Ferrari eller Lamborghini hade jag möjligtvis kallat den *hon* (bara damer kan vara så fina!), men nu har jag en gammal Volvo -92:a, och kallar den därför ibland *han* men oftast *den* (plåtlådan), möjligtvis något ännu värre om ett par veckor efter besiktningen...!  Alla andra saker utom klockan (=*hon*) är *den* eller *det* för mig, även mina skor. 



El Patillas said:


> I spanskan används ju ofta "hav" femenint _(la mar)_ av sjömän, medans alla andra säger _(el mar_). Det kanske är samma sak?


Det där är nog samma fenomen som att sjömän framför allt kallar båten för *hon*, läste någonstans att det berodde på "kärleksförhållandet", inte att båtar hade något ursprungligt feminint grammatiskt genus. 

Däremot nämner NE.SE några substantiv som _verkligen_ hade feminint grammatiskt genus (*klocka, gata, bok, blomma*) eller maskulint (*stol, sten*), samt att detta fortfarande är vanligt i vissa dialekter.

/Wilma


----------



## Pteppic

På denne siden av grensa er 'klokke' vel oftere femininum enn maskulinum ("Hvor mye er klokk*a*?"). I bokmål (og bokmålsnære dialekter) vil ei klokke likevel alltid omtales som "den", mens nynorsk alltid refererer til ting som "han", "ho" eller "det", avhengig av genus (som tysk, altså). 

"Kor mykje er klokk*a*?" - "*Ho* er ni." 
"Har du sett bil*en*?" - "*Han* står i garasjen."

Kunne kanskje være rester av dette som gjør at man omtaler klokker som "hon" i svensk?

ETA: Wilma var først ute ser jeg


----------



## aaspraak

Som Pteppic skriv, har det i norsk med grammatisk kjønn å gjera.

For meg er det naturleg å bruka _han_, _ho_ og _det_ når eg refererer til ting, men det hender og at eg brukar _det_. 

"Kor mykje er klokka?"  "Ho er tre."
"Har du sett bordet?"   "Det står i hagen."
"Kva sa læraren?"        "Han sa at eg måtte gjera lekser." 

I det siste tilfelle kan eg bruka _ho_ viss eg veit at læraren er ei kvinne. Det er likevel litt irriterande å lesa tekstar der ein generell _person_, _pasient_, _utøvar_ e.l. blir omtala som _ho_. Sidan orda er hankjønnsord er det berre _han_ som er naturleg å bruka.


----------



## El Patillas

Intressant att läsa om hur det funkar i norskan...
Tack för era inlägg!


----------



## Lugubert

Som hybrid mellan en norrköpingska och en skåning anses min svenska vara ganska rikssvensk. Klockan är hon för mig. åtminstone om jag tillfrågas om tiden.

Västsvenska dialekter har andra spår av genus kvar. Tidningen är i Göteborg (allt mer sällsynt) "tinninga", altså fem., och därmed "den lella röa" (den lilla röda; kvällstidningen GT hade förr i världen en rosa förstasida).


----------



## gvergara

Hej

Does anybody know why _*hon *_is used to replace/ refer to _*klocka *_instead of _*den*_? Did *klocka * use to be a feminine noun when Swedish had three grammatical genders? Thanks in advance,

Gonzalo


----------



## Muzze

El Patillas said:


> Hej!
> 
> Jag är uppväxt i ett litet samhälle i Blekinge och där har klockan alltid varit en kvinna
> t.ex.
> _-Hur mycket är hon?_
> _-Hon är kvart över ett._
> 
> Blev bara lite nyfiken om man säger så på andra ställen i Sverige eller om det är ngt lokalt.
> I Malmö hör jag det aldrig...
> 
> Tack på förhand!
> -Elpa



Jag säger nästan alltid "Vad är klockan?". Ibland väljer jag dock att se klockan som en kvinna (hon)...


----------



## hanne

gvergara said:


> Does anybody know why _*hon *_is used to replace/refer to _*klocka *_instead of _*den*_? Did *klocka * use to be a feminine noun when Swedish had three grammatical genders?


As you can see from earlier replies in this thread, yes, it used to be feminine. As to why it has retained the feminine form, while most other words haven't, I'll leave for others to comment on.

Regarding boats, as mentioned above, I suspect that has more to do with personification than with grammatical gender.


----------

